# WOO HOO, I did it! Cribbage peg storage



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

I've been brainstorming, and researching, and asking, and learning....

And I did it! 

First I drew out my shape (didn't have a template or plan)
I needed to make a wide enough hole so the 9 pegs will lay flat in one row. 
I couldn't go narrow and deep because my board would be too thin in that area.

I used a mortise bit.

then, 2nd pic I went in with a 1/8" top bearing slot cutter. This is for the groove
for the aluminum door will attach. (still have to figure out how to cut,make that.)

then I went back in with the mortise bit to do the inside deeper smaller hole for the
pegs to lay in. (a little sloppy, ok A LOT sloppy- but this is why we do practice runs!)


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

sjonesphoto said:


> I've been brainstorming, and researching, and asking, and learning....
> 
> And I did it!
> 
> ...


Awesome job, Stephanie!!!!!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great job! (and great description of the process)

You can find sheet aluminum or brass at most any hobby store. Most will cut with a simple pair of shears or even heavy duty scissors. If your cuts are a little ragged, you can clamp the metal between two pieces of wood and file the edge straight.

Way to dive in and get the job done! Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Good job Stephanie.


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

I did the peg hole for my actual board and just beat my boyfriend at a game of cribbage on it.... and tomorrow I'm going to stain it very decoratively.  I'll post pics when I'm done. 

thank you all for your help, support and comments!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

My advice Stephanie, keep up the good work nicely done!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Very nicely done..


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job Stephanie.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

That is very nice - you did an admirable job. As you learn what works for you, you will gain valuable experience to take along with you on future projects.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

That is a great job. I gave my wife a hand made board that was given to me in recognition for some volunteer work. I do not play. Now I will have to add a compartment for the pegs. I think she would really like that. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Slappy (Nov 2, 2013)

*Nice !*

would it work better if you reversed the order that you did the cuts ? Like If you cut the deep hole 1st ? 
which exact bit did you use for the slot cut ? 
I'm in planning stages to do some cribbage boards myself & I really like how you did the peg storage .
i got these cribbage templates just the other day 
Beefy 10 gauge hard steel 
here's a link :

Meisel Hardware Specialties


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

went too dark with the stain... i'll go lighter next time, and also I'll do
neater thinner lines with the liquid latex.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

Slappy said:


> would it work better if you reversed the order that you did the cuts ? Like If you cut the deep hole 1st ?
> which exact bit did you use for the slot cut ?
> I'm in planning stages to do some cribbage boards myself & I really like how you did the peg storage .
> i got these cribbage templates just the other day
> ...


I used a 1/8" undercut router.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2008094/6238/Whiteside-3094B-Slot-And-Undercut-Router-Bit-34-D-X-18-A-X-18-B-X-1-78-OL.aspx?keyword=&refcode=10INGOPB&device=c&network=g&matchtype=&gclid=CKDW_NLd47wCFacDOgod2XQALQ

814891	Whiteside 3094B Slot And Undercut Router Bit 3/4" D X 1/8" A X 1/8" B X 1-7/8" OL	1


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

Slappy said:


> would it work better if you reversed the order that you did the cuts ? Like If you cut the deep hole 1st ?
> which exact bit did you use for the slot cut ?
> I'm in planning stages to do some cribbage boards myself & I really like how you did the peg storage .
> i got these cribbage templates just the other day
> ...


as for reversing the cuts, i could do the mortise bit all the way in, like i did this time.
and then the hole, and then the slot. 

this bit doesn't do a stem of the 'T', it only cuts the slot, so you need to take that 1/4" off with the mortise bit before doing the slot. 

also, you have to have at least that 1/8" above the slot or (as I found on my practice piece) its too brittle and will snap.


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

thinking about making a branding iron from wire of the track borders, or maybe using a wood burning pen. not sure, never burned wood (except by moving too slowly with my router.()


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Stephanie.

Ladies are welcome to the forum.


----------

